# Rename Boott Spur to Mount Reagan?



## Greg (Oct 29, 2002)

Thoughts?



> Mt. Adams, Mt. Jefferson . . . Mt. Reagan?
> 
> Law maker wants to rename peak
> Sunday, October 27, 2002
> ...



*Source*


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 29, 2002)

> State Rep. Ken Weyler, a Kingston Republican


no surprise there.

i think renaming peaks is an aweful thing.  look at the confusion pierce/clinton STILL involves.  i still have to think hard before i know which one is the current name, and i wasn't even born when they changed it i don't think (at the least i wasn't hiking!).

boott spur is such a cool name for a crag too.  i would never call it by any other name.  at this rate, in a couple hundred years all of the 4000 footers will have been renamed for presidents.  lame.  the origins of the presi names (with exception of pierce/clinton) were original names, not renames post a current presidents death.  this is distirbing yet unsurprising.  if reagan deserves a peak renamed after him, so does every other president.  i vote none of them deserve to have anything renamed after name.

now and original name, that would be fine as with the recent Reagan Aircraft Carrier.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 30, 2002)

Ummmm  NO!

WIll Slide Peak be re-named for James Watt, his partner in crimes against the Interior? (In Hindsight Watt may have benefited the Interior due to the outrage his appointment caused & how better organized Environmental Groups became.)

Did the Accounting Standards People rename or create any FASB (Acounting Standards) after Reaganomics?

Gov't buildings, ships, I'm okay with, Mounatins, Wilderness Parks, no.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 8, 2002)

*Mount Reagan*

Given Reagan’s legacy of savaging the environment, it is especially ironic that Weyler has selected a pristine mountain peak to honor the former chief executive.  The man who appointed James Watt as secretary of the interior has no business being honored with such a dedication.  Let it never be said though that I am unreasonable person.  I’m willing to meet Weyler half-way by renaming Boott Spur “Mount Pollution” or possibly “Mount Erosion” in honor of Reagan’s contributions to environmental preservation.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 13, 2002)

*Proposal to rename Boott Spur for Ronald Reagan*

:angry:   The undoubtedly well-intentioned proposal by Rep. Weyler to rename Boott Spur Mount Reagan is further evidence of the abject historical infantilism that infects our populace.  Leaving aside partisan considerations for the moment (and you will be able to deduce where I stand on this later in this posting), the proposal is shamefully disrespectful to the legacy and the descendants of Dr. Francis Boott, a true White Mountain pioneer.  Dr. Boott was one of the comparative few who can stake a legitimate claim to significantly enhancing our understanding of the natural history of the White Mountains.  He helped to identify several species of plants during his forays to the Whites, and undertook an ascent of Mt. Washington in 1816, at a time when any ascent was a serious, risky, and lengthy proposition.  In other words, he has a real and enduring place in White Mountain history, and deserves to have a prominent feature named after him.  To simply erase him from White Mountain cartography in a Kremlin-esque maneuver borders on the disgusting.

What does this say about the capacity of folks like Rep. Weyler, a supposedly well-educated and learned fellow, to understand our common history and evolution?  Is he really that lazy so as to not conduct some basic research before submitting his proposal, research that would have helped him to understand why Boott Spur bears its name?  Grotesque!

Now, as for partisanship, anyone with any sense fully realizes Ronald Reagan's contempt for public lands, environmentalists, environmental issues and justice, and just about anything that stood in the way of enriching his wealthy benefactors.  He did nothing, repeat nothing, to benefit the White Mountains (yes, I am aware that he signed the bill authorizing the creation of the Pemigewasset Wilderness Area, but that initiative did not come from him or his administration, and his role was purely ceremonial).  If you must, name some other feature after him--a stretch of I-93 or I-89, a federal courthouse, perhaps.  But, keep your bloody mitts off our mountains!  Rep. Weyler, you will be contested on this, I assure you.  Your effort will ultimately prove to be quixotic!


----------



## wassup (Dec 31, 2002)

*give mt regan the boot?*

reagan is already well commemorated in stone.  On the Fortress Wall of the 
Red River Gorge,Powell or Menifee County Kentucky there is an awkward 5.6  appropriately called "Bed Time for Bonzo"  I will communicate some references for this popular climb. :beer:  
http://poc.purdue.org/galleries.php?g_id=13&p_id=0
http://www.avlug.org/~bextreme/mirror/photos/Climbing/5-25-2002/dscn0301-5-0.shtml
http://hoyerfamily.com/rrtrad/rrt_main.htm
http://www.rrgvideo.com/images/btfb.jpg


----------

